# 2015 movie challenge



## Sanity Check (Jan 12, 2015)

.

I'm keeping track of every movie I watch & every book I read in 2015.

At the end of the year, I'll calculate a rough estimate of how much time I spent watching films & how many movies I watched.

Maybe this is a silly idea but if anyone wants to participate, feel free.



List thus far

-Time Lapse
-Star Trek Into Darkness
-5 Centimeters Per Second
-Street Fighter Assasins Fist


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

I did this in 2012.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2015)

Do it in 2015 Stunna.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 12, 2015)

I had a goal this year to make it to the theatre for every movie I was anticipating. I go on a fairly regular basis but have never seen everything I wanted to in theaters.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I did this in 2012.



Were you happy with your results?

.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2015)

It showed me that I spent too much money.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been planning to do one of these for awhile


----------



## Jeff (Jan 13, 2015)

Can you include TV shows as well or?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 30, 2015)

~end of the month, this is where I'm at.

:WOW

time lapse
star trek into darkness
5 centimeters per second
street fighter, assassins fist
justice league, throne of atlantis
van helsing
the remaining
the interview
batman assault on arkham


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2015)

*January*
The Skeleton Key
Nightcrawler
American Sniper 
Birdman
The Guest
Under the Skin
Fury
Devil's Due
John Wick
Justice League: Throne of Atlantis
Dear White People
Maze Runner
Walk Among the Tombstones
Grand Budapest Hotel
The Devil wears Prada 
Dracula Untold
Batman Begins


----------



## Jeff (Jan 31, 2015)

My January (with one more day to go...I might watch The Imitation Game tonight):

* = Seen it prior

- Alice in Wonderland*
- The Benchwarmers*
- The Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies
- Minority Report*
- Beerfest
- American Sniper
- John Wick
- Pineapple Express*
- Robin Hood: Men in Tights
- Employee of the Month*
- The Bourne Legacy
- Police Academy*
- Birdman
- The Bourne Supremacy*
- A Most Violent Year
- Under Siege*
- The Interview

Most of it was on TV


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2015)

*January*

The Brady Bunch Movie
Rounders
The Sword of Doom
Playtime
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Nightcrawler
Short Peace
Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
Super 8
Star Trek
Star Trek Into Darkness
The Grand Budapest Hotel
The Face of Another
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban

That's it, if memory recalls.


----------



## Succubus (Jan 31, 2015)

*January:*

John Wick
Maleficent
Guardians of the Galaxy
Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
The Giver
The Remaining
These Final Hours
300: Rise of an Empire
Predestination
The Purge: Anarchy
Deliver Us from Evil
As Above, So Below
[REC] 4: Apocalypse  
Oculus

something is missing.. I cant remember


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow, I didn't do anything in Jan ...

Wait ...

Hobbit: BoFA


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 4, 2015)

2015

January :
Harold and kumar escape from guantanama bay
Emma (palthrow)
The cabin in the woods
Frogprince
Princess Diaries
The takers
Dumb and Dumber

April
Kickass 2
Behind the Shadows
Book of Life


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 11, 2015)

Updated.

-time lapse
-star trek into darkness
-5 centimeters per second
-street fighter, assassins fist
-justice league, throne of atlantis
-van helsing
-the remaining
-the interview
-batman assault on arkham
-big hero 6
-fist of the north star
-robot canival
-the hunger games mockingjay part 1
-exodus gods and kings


----------



## Succubus (Mar 11, 2015)

*February:* kinda busy playing mmo for this month

Nightcrawler
Gone Girl
Her
The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part I
Transcendence (lol anime ripoff)
Fury
Journey to the West
New World

*March:*

The Thieves
Montage
No Tears for the Dead (Meh)
A Dirty Carnival
Identity (The most ridiculous movie ever I've seen )
The Dead Down
Wild Tales
Nightwatch
Ondskan
Tomorrow When the War Began (watching right now)


----------



## Jeff (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll hop back in too:

February - Present:

* = Seen it previously

The Raid*
The Raid 2
Heat
Air Force One*
The November Man*
Son of a Gun
Joe Doe: Vigilante
Any Given Sunday
Star Trek (2009)*
Elizabeth
The Legend of Drunken Master
Ip Man
Ip Man 2
The Legend is Born: Ip Man
The Big Boss*
The Grandmaster

Going through a kung fu phase, gonna watch Game of Death next.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 31, 2015)

time lapse
star trek into darkness
5 centimeters per second
street fighter, assassins fist
justice league, throne of atlantis
van helsing
the remaining
the interview
batman assault on arkham
big hero 6
fist of the north star
robot canival
the hunger games mockingjay part 1
exodus gods and kings
akira
writing the dead sea scrolls
black sea
the pentagon wars

.


----------



## kire (Apr 8, 2015)

Damn this is going to be a long list.

I'm just going to start from recently because I can't be bothered to remember all the shit I watch.

Movies:
Fast and Furious 7
Twilight bd2
Tammy
Ausin Powers the spy who shagged me
Fifth Element
Avengers
Thor 2
Iron Man
Battleship
Blended
Independence Day


----------



## Sanity Check (May 26, 2015)

.

time lapse
star trek into darkness
5 centimeters per second
street fighter, assassins fist
justice league, throne of atlantis
van helsing
the remaining
the interview
batman assault on arkham
big hero 6
fist of the north star
robot canival
the hunger games mockingjay part 1
exodus gods and kings
akira
writing the dead sea scrolls
black sea
the pentagon wars
jurassic park
batman vs robin
interstellar
teenage mutant ninja turtles
avengers 2 age of ultron
tesla motors the future of electric cars
national geographic documentary bugatti veryon
mad max fury road


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2015)

if I recall correctly, this is all I watched this past month of May: 

The Lost World: Jurassic Park
They Live
The Thing
Tequila Sunrise
Escape from L.A.
Escape from New York
Stargate
The Abyss
The Fog
The Terminator
Starman
Malcolm X
Rio Bravo
Big Trouble in Little China
Assault on Precinct 13
Kill Bill Vol 1 and Vol 2
Song of the Sea
The Secret of Kells
The Thief and the Cobbler
Django
Inglourious Basterds
Adaptation.
Blind Fury
Mad Max: Fury Road
Harakiri
Ex Machina
High Noon
The Seven Year Itch
Sunset Boulevard
Hook
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
The Sugarland Express
La Femme Nikita
Leon: The Professional
Ghost World
Cinderella (2015)
City of God
The Road to El Dorado
Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
Jackie Brown
Age of Ultron
Selma
The Rocketeer
Phantom of the Paradise
Tomorrowland
Police Story
Police Story 2
Police Story 3: Supercop


----------



## Stringer (May 26, 2015)

The Triplets of Belleville
Cold in July
Belle
Half of a Yellow Sun
ParaNorman
Birdman
Selma
Dear White People
A Most Wanted Man
Frank
The Guest
Rhymes For Young Ghouls
How To Be A Player
The Interview
Gone Girl
Maleficient
The Wrestler
Chronicles
Interstellar
The Drop



That's since January, haven't been able to see as much as I would have liked to.


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2016)

>tfw only one who completely updated his

could just keep it in a notepad or on a blog somewhere, but this is easier 

might just continue with 2016 here too tbh


----------

